# Ravenna Arsonal reports?



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Any members get Deer at Ravenna Arsonal yet this year?
I have a hunt there soon & just wondering if there were any deer left.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Owen...check your MSN e-mails...got some info in there for you and the guys.


----------



## msdb32 (Apr 10, 2005)

My Dad and brother are going tomorrow. I'll let you know how they do.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

I'll be there the 17th. After todays game I may not miss the game so much. Still hope to be back in the truck early afternoon. The radio should pick it up.

Ill let you know how I do Walleyeguy, when's your hunt?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

we were there today anyone else???? 17B 2 running woodys shots at does-very easy 6pt. buck shot,passed up-10pt dropper tine shooting toward houses and fence, no no  so no deer but it wasnt too bad alot of other nice deer brought in!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I was checking in deer again today. I seen the most bucks taken since the 07season started. There was an older gentleman (late 70's) take a giant 16pt with a drop-tine. It was the biggest deer take today. I left at 5:30 and I did not get a total count. I bet there was over 100 deer taken today. 

I did not see any OGF stickers come through the check in line. Lil Rob, did you make it out? I hunt on the 17th. Does anyone else?


----------



## nta2525 (Apr 6, 2004)

I will be hunting there on the 17th in unit 5c.Any info on that unit?


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I will be there on the 17 also. Unit 42 B or D. I cant remember which it is.
Looks as if it will be a mini OGF outing next weekend. 
Chippawa will be my partner on this hunt.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

When I lived in Ravenna I was lucky enough to hunt the arsonal many times as a stand in or from a draw. There's some really big deer there,when spot lighting was legal we would drive around the fence and you wouldn't believe the racks on some of those deer! They also have albino and pinto deer but they are off limits or used to be. Good Luck to alll who are going.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I'll be out there on the 17th...unit 36D.

It is NOT allowed to shoot an albino or pie-bald deer.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Lil' Rob said:


> I'll be out there on the 17th...unit 36D.
> 
> It is NOT allowed to shoot an albino or pie-bald deer.


Lil Rob, I misunderstood you, sorry. I thought you were out there yesterday. I'm hunting the same day as you. I'll be in area 21B.


----------



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

I'll be there on 17th Unit 3A


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

years ago in 1930 or 40s my great uncle found the hole in the horn dear there, 67 points, found it on the side of the tracks, he was in north american hunter with that buck about 12 years ago, thoough he found it his boss kept it and it was sold several times, they say that the genes still carry out there!!!!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I was checking in deer again today. I seen the most bucks taken since the 07season started. There was an older gentleman (late 70's) take a giant 16pt with a drop-tine. It was the biggest deer take today. I left at 5:30 and I did not get a total count. I bet there was over 100 deer taken today.
> 
> I did not see any OGF stickers come through the check in line. Lil Rob, did you make it out? I hunt on the 17th. Does anyone else?



i saw that buck man it was a beaut!!! really they got 100 hardly heard any shots?


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

WalleyeGuy said:


> I will be there on the 17 also. Unit 42 B or D. I cant remember which it is.
> Looks as if it will be a mini OGF outing next weekend.
> Chippawa will be my partner on this hunt.


Will any you guys be wearing OGF gear, I have never met anyone from this site.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I dont think there is any OGF Hunter orange yet.
Most of us have the OGF stickers on our trucks.
I will have on my camo OGF hat untill it is time to switch to Hunter Orange.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> i saw that buck man it was a beaut!!! really they got 100 hardly heard any shots?


NorthSouth, the trucks poured in after 3pm. I'll try to get a final number. 

WalleyeGuy, I asked to have a Hunter Orange hat to be offered last year. I guess the mods didn't check into it. I do not have an OGF sticker on my new truck yet, but I'll have my black OGF stocking cap on before sign in. 

I had a thread on here a few weeks ago on common hunting mistakes. People are still attaching both parts of their deer tags on the deer. Only the part you fill out gets attached to the deer. Luckily there has not been any Wildlife Officers there. The WO's will fine you for that. The DOW guys aging the deer are giving warnings. Be careful guys.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman, I was told today the final count was 124


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

wow there were alot of nice bucks turned in though


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Here is a picture of the biggest buck taken so far. This is the drop tine I mentioned earlier. Since I did not have permission from the hunter to post his picture, I blackened out his face. Hopefully one of you guys will get a bigger one this week. Good luck to all.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

yup that was a monster-and all those crab claws!!!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

thats a monster, nice deer!


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

See ya's in the morning boys.
Good luck, be safe & dress warm for the morning chill.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Toxic said:


> Here is a picture of the biggest buck taken so far. This is the drop tine I mentioned earlier. Since I did not have permission from the hunter to post his picture, I blackened out his face. Hopefully one of you guys will get a bigger one this week. Good luck to all.



I'd recognize that face anywhere. It's Donkey.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Same to you! Dress warm. We had 1/2 snow on the ground this morning. Hope we have the same.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Got home awhile ago from today's Ravenna hunt. Got a doe, partner went O'fer, no buck. Must have seen 20 deer today, and they were all running! Great time though. 
After we turned out the gate, went past the choppers and saw a HUGE 8 pointer standing by the fence. I had to pull over just to check him out. Then watched him bound off into the woods. See him next year!

How did everyone do?


----------



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

never saw horns all day til check in(few does was all); I took big doe, partner nada; saw two big boys being checked in though


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

nota here also.
Saw everything but a deer today.
Partner saw a few way out & a small buck that he could not shoot. Wrong guy had the buck tag.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I hunted area 21B. And I shot a 3.5yr old doe. Should of had another but my scope was so wet, I could hardly see out of it. It came in and was watching me field dress out my deer. My partner had a 10pt walk around him. I had the buck tag and I seen 0 horns. I didn't see a whole lot of deer in the morning. After 2pm they started to move through were I was. 

My friend Dave and Tony shot two does and a small buck from D Block area. 

Meet Lil Rob and his partner Stinky. It's good to put a face with names. :!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Man...that is one heck of a buck! Hope something like that walks past me next week!


----------



## nta2525 (Apr 6, 2004)

I got a decent 10pt today and my partner took a doe.Seen 30+ deer today mostly small bucks.Will get pics of my buck posted tomorrow.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

nta2525, what area were you in? Sounds like you had a great hunt.


----------



## nta2525 (Apr 6, 2004)

I was in Unit 5C seemed like the swamp in our unit held the deer in and around our unit all day


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

hey where and when do u sign up for the revenna hunt?


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

sam kegg said:


> hey where and when do u sign up for the revenna hunt?


Check your hunting regs or the Div. website for info. They "normally" do the applications in July. You can do them online or mail them your money.


----------

